# Secteur Comp Apex?



## Bawlzout (Aug 26, 2012)

Looking for a first road bike. I bought a Specialized Hardrock Sport MTB back in 05 to ride with my son (bmx) on some single track trails, and urban jungles. Nothing serious, just fun. Blew out my ACL and tore both my meniscuse's (sp) last year. Swapped the tires on my MTB to something more road friendly and began riding a little more seriously to rehab my knee, surprisingly logging miles really made it feel better and looser. During that time I could only ride sitting down, trying to stand and pedal was near impossible and made climbing hills a real *****. This summer I can finally stand and pedal, and it's still not the most comfortable but definitely do-able without much pain and im happy about that. 

I like this MTB but it gets tiring fast, and I never got sized properly back when I bought it so it gets uncomfortable after about 12-14miles, after 20miles I don't want to ride at all (physically I believe I can go farther) and wait about a week till i forget how terrible it is before i take out again. Lol So I'm about to buy my first road bike in my life. I've had many bikes in my life mostly BMX when i was younger (who remembers GT Pro Performers?) but never a road bike. I want something entry level, comfortable, with decent components, that I will keep me happy for next few yrs at least. 

After a bunch of research and reading reviews I'm thinking about Specialized Secteur Comp Apex or the Fuji Gran Fondo 3.0. I like the Allez, but I'm scared It will be to uncomfortable with the more aggressive riding style, plus I don't plan on racing. The extra $$$ for the Fuji since its Full Carbon sounds nice, but not sure if I really need it. I could lose more lbs in the gut if I wanna be lighter. Since I'm new to road bikes I don't know the difference between SRAM or 105. So I won't know what I'm missing by going SRAM. I also think I'll like the 12-32 to help my fatass on climbs. Lol 

I'm hoping this will be easier to ride on the roads and more comfortable so I can ride faster, further, and more frequently. 

Any feedback from current owners with opinions, regrets, advice, pointers, The Good The Bad The Ugly etc. is appreciated in advance.


----------



## Icetech (Aug 13, 2012)

i just bought a secteur myself.. but the base model.. but i did switch to it from a cannondale MTB, the sect is much less effort to ride, and i can ride 2-3 times farther on it. As for the gear, dunno.. im pretty happy if mine shifts and stops. I don't think at my level of riding i need carbon or anything


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

I just got the Allez Comp Apex. It has the same components as the Secteur, just a different frame. I LOVE the components. The SRAM shifts beautifully. I really like the Double Tap shifting. Good thing about SRAM is all the components are interchangable between the lines. So if you want a lighter crank you can swap just it out. Also the Apex, Rival, and Force are mechanically virtually identical just difference in materials/weight. So you know they will work well. I would jump all over it.

I have seen several people say they wish they had got the Allez. I rode it and a Roubiax (basically same frame as Secteur) and preferred the fit of the Allez more. Aluminum is sturdier than carbon, but stiffer (harsher ride). If you have a few pounds you can lose much cheaper ti start there instead of the bike. I say ride both the Allez (or Tarmac, same frame geometry) and the Sectuer and see which fits better. You can adjust the stem angle so either can become more or less aggressive. But if they don't have the Apex order it. Getting Apex for a Tiagra price is a great value. Since it is your first road bit have the shop help you set either up. It was my first one as well and the help was awesome for getting it comfortable. But a lot of shops won't offer because they don't know if you need it or not. Have fun, either model at this price is a great buy.


----------



## Bawlzout (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. The only reason I want to start with a little better components is cause I wish I would of splurged a little more on my MTB at the time. I was happy with it just shifting, but eventually I wanted something better. Had a lot problems with inconsistency, and missed shifts that almost killed me. 

I didn't know the SRAM components were all interchangeable, good to know. I see something I can tell the wife I want for Christmas in future. Lmao Another reason I like the SRAM is that the headquarters is located in Chicago where I live so if any problems arise parts or warranty issues can be handled quickly. Or i can go thier personally and raise hell if they dont. J/K Plus I hear their customer service is really good. And that model is within my budget. 

Thanks again guys.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

Sounds like you are set to go. I don't think you will be disapointed with either Comp Apex model. Enjoy!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Bawlzout said:


> Looking for a first road bike. I bought a Specialized Hardrock Sport MTB back in 05 to ride with my son (bmx) on some single track trails, and urban jungles. Nothing serious, just fun. Blew out my ACL and tore both my meniscuse's (sp) last year. Swapped the tires on my MTB to something more road friendly and began riding a little more seriously to rehab my knee, surprisingly logging miles really made it feel better and looser. During that time I could only ride sitting down, trying to stand and pedal was near impossible and made climbing hills a real *****. This summer I can finally stand and pedal, and it's still not the most comfortable but definitely do-able without much pain and im happy about that.
> 
> I like this MTB but it gets tiring fast, and I never got sized properly back when I bought it so it gets uncomfortable after about 12-14miles, after 20miles I don't want to ride at all (physically I believe I can go farther) and wait about a week till i forget how terrible it is before i take out again. Lol So I'm about to buy my first road bike in my life. I've had many bikes in my life mostly BMX when i was younger (who remembers GT Pro Performers?) but never a road bike. I want something entry level, comfortable, with decent components, that I will keep me happy for next few yrs at least.
> 
> ...


I have a Secteur Sport and a Tarmac Pro (carbon Allez).

Both great bikes. I bought the Secteur thinking I wanted comfort not something aggressive. Turns out I wanted something aggressive.

Both are great bikes. Test ride the Secteur and Allez at your price point. That should give you an idea of the type of bike you want. At least for now.

That said, if I was buying a Secteur today it would probably be the Comp Apex. I really like that groupset.


----------



## Bawlzout (Aug 26, 2012)

Good advice I'll try both out, thanks for your input. 

Any advice between Gatorskins, or Amadillos? Im a bigger guy, and looking through some of the threads here some peeps been getting pinch flats from the stock tires. I'm hoping to avoid this before hand, and maybe wheel and deal tires into the package or at least pay for the upgrade immediately.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Bawlzout said:


> Good advice I'll try both out, thanks for your input.
> 
> Any advice between Gatorskins, or Amadillos? Im a bigger guy, and looking through some of the threads here some peeps been getting pinch flats from the stock tires. I'm hoping to avoid this before hand, and maybe wheel and deal tires into the package or at least pay for the upgrade immediately.


I really like Maxxis Refuse in that class. You can get them in 25 mm which should be fine.


----------



## Bawlzout (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks haven't heard of those yet. I'll do some research on those as well. How's the rolling resistance, and comfort to the ride in your opinion?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Bawlzout said:


> Thanks haven't heard of those yet. I'll do some research on those as well. How's the rolling resistance, and comfort to the ride in your opinion?


It feels fine. After I upgraded bikes I actually swapped the S-works turbo in the rear for the Refuse. Not much difference and I don't worry about flats. Not the most agile. I now use Rubino Pro Slick on the front and Refuse on the rear. But the things I hit with those and no flats.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

gte105u said:


> I just got the Allez Comp Apex. It has the same components as the Secteur, just a different frame. I LOVE the components.


for 2012... the Allez Apex isn't quite the same as Secteur Apex.... the Allez gets 11-28t with 52/36T crank. The Secteur gets the WiFLi Apex, 11-32t cassette with compact crank (50/34)



Bawlzout said:


> Good advice I'll try both out, thanks for your input.
> 
> Any advice between Gatorskins, or Amadillos? Im a bigger guy, and looking through some of the threads here some peeps been getting pinch flats from the stock tires. I'm hoping to avoid this before hand, and maybe wheel and deal tires into the package or at least pay for the upgrade immediately.


I'm 180+, not including the bike... ride on Conti Grand Prix 4-seasons with 85 psi front & 90 psi rear.... no pinch flats yet... plus they roll a little faster than Gatorskins.

I have no idea about BlackBelt protection that comes on the stock tires. FlakJacket sucked on my All Conditions that came with my secteur. (MTB tires... I go specialized)


----------



## cyanca (Aug 31, 2012)

have you looked into any of the treks? im in the same situation as you right now wondering if the competitive is going to be uncomfortable or if the endurance is gonna be not sporty enough the trek 2.1 is nice and the allez sport compact. i live in los angeles so im not gonna really be in dirt more hills an smooth roads but the secteurs look like they are really efficient i also raced bmx all my life an road mountain bikes an never have i had so much trouble an been so confused as i am now with trying to find the right bike my local dealer recently became a trek dealer an ive been going to him for all my bmx stuff for years an hes offering to give me the new 2013 for a thousand even which is a good deal but ive always liked specialized. another few im looking at an think you should check out are the cannondales the caad8 5 105 caad10 5 105 caad8 6 tiagra good luck with your decision and if anyone has any suggestions i could really use em!


----------



## Bawlzout (Aug 26, 2012)

Just got back from my LBS. Tried finding a Secteur Comp Apex in 56cm at 5 different shops with no luck. Checked out a few Treks, a Giant Defy, and Allez. Decided to go with a Secteur Comp Compact with the Shimano 105 components. Haven't had a chance to put any miles yet, suppose to ride 2morrow with some friends. I'm curious how well it perform compared to my Hardrock MTB. Did 25miles on it yesterday as was SPENT! so bad I only did 3.2mph the last .5 mile. Lol I had literally nothing left in the tank. 

Kinda wish it there wasn't so much white (I tend to get things dirty easily) but the comp Apex was mostly white too. And I like the black and red accents better than the black gold. 

Can't post pics yet I guess cause I don't have 10posts. Lol


----------



## Icetech (Aug 13, 2012)

Congrats and nice buy! And it will feel like riding air compared to the mtb expect a little more speed and alot less pain at the end of the night


----------



## Bawlzout (Aug 26, 2012)

Good to hear, that's what I was hoping for. Can't wait till 2morrow for her maiden voyage. Lol

Think this is my 7th post, 3 more to go before I can post pics. Lol


----------



## Bawlzout (Aug 26, 2012)

So took my new Road ***** out today. 5.7 miles in I got a pinch flat. :mad2: went to Walmart and bought a cheap patch kit (only place open on Labor Day) glueless patches suck and didn't work, but the 3 plastic tire spoons that came with it were nice so not a total loss. Went out to Dicks Sporting Goods and bought 2 new tubes, and successfully swapped out my rear tube in 10min. First time I ever done it besides BMX bikes back in the day. By now it was 7pm and was determined to get quick ride in before sunset. That quick short ride ended up being 30miles...Flat Free! Thats the farthest I ever went in my life. Once the sun set it was kinda sketchy riding on the streets with no lights so my pace was a lot slower since I couldn't see but 5ft in front of me. But it felt great, and way more Comfortable & Smoother than my MTB. My goal is to hit a 50miles before summer ends, I feel confident I can do it. 

First night in the stable









Crappy pic at dusk b4 I got kicked out by park rangers and hit the streets









New Distance Record


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

Sounds great. I'd suggest a set of lights if you want to keep riding after dark. I do most of my riding early in the morning before the sun is up. Glad you had fun and are enjoying the purchase.


----------



## Bawlzout (Aug 26, 2012)

Yea I want to get some, for sure. I Didn't really plan on going that long, just kind of happened. thanks


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

That color scheme looks great.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

Bawlzout said:


> Yea I want to get some, for sure. I Didn't really plan on going that long, just kind of happened. thanks


I like my Cygolite Expilion 300 for my headlight. It is bright enough on the medium setting (200 lumen) to easily light my way for street riding. You get about 5 hours on a charge at that setting, 2+ hours on the 300 setting (though I don't notice enough difference to justify the time difference). Got it for $58 off Amazon, so great bang for your buck.

For the rear flasher, any bigbox red blinker should work. Rechargeable is fine but I have one that runs on a CR2032 battery that will last for several months at a pop. new batteries are dirt cheap off ebay too.


----------



## Icetech (Aug 13, 2012)

damn good looking bike.. i would definatly get a bag or 2 for it though.. on my secteur i have a small wedge bag under my seat with tire tools/tube and a tube for my riding partner.. a frame mounted pump and a small handlebar bag for my wallet/cash/whatever..

never get stuck with a flat again

P.S. Your bike is much prettier than mine.. what rims are those? mine came with alexrims s480's which are heavy as hell (trying to find a deal on lighter ones) and my rear is already outa true after 2 weeks

OHHH and P.P.S. this is my first "Road" bike also.. and the guy at the LBS suprised me when he told me to check my tire pressure daily before every ride.. and he wasn't kidding i drop about 10psi per day.. i ride at 90psi.. due to the low volume of air they will lose pressure alot faster than your mtb did


----------



## Bawlzout (Aug 26, 2012)

Think the rims DT Axis 2.0, read that these are the worst part about the bike. Also heavy as Hell, but I got a lot of weight to lose so not to worried about switching to lighter wheels yet. Yea I upgraded my tires to Conti All Season (LBS said they were puncture resistant) they didn't have Gatorskins or Armadillos in stock. I waited a day before my first ride so I think I lost some pressure and that's why I got the pinch flat. After I replaced the tube, I inflated to about 100psi. and didn't have a problem in the 30miles. 

Got a floor pump that with gauge that reads 120psi but 100 is about all I could put in before it was hard as hell to pump any farther. 

Would a floor pump that reads 200psi be easier to pump up to 120? I I might return this one and find out.


----------



## jdgang (May 31, 2012)

Going to pick up my Secteur Comp (105) this week. If you are going to get it I would do it soon, I got a 52cm and there where only 20 left in the country in that size. If you want a comparable model for 2013 its disk brake only and its a more money.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

Bawlzout said:


> Think the rims DT Axis 2.0, read that these are the worst part about the bike. Also heavy as Hell, but I got a lot of weight to lose so not to worried about switching to lighter wheels yet. Yea I upgraded my tires to Conti All Season (LBS said they were puncture resistant) they didn't have Gatorskins or Armadillos in stock. I waited a day before my first ride so I think I lost some pressure and that's why I got the pinch flat. After I replaced the tube, I inflated to about 100psi. and didn't have a problem in the 30miles.
> 
> Got a floor pump that with gauge that reads 120psi but 100 is about all I could put in before it was hard as hell to pump any farther.
> 
> Would a floor pump that reads 200psi be easier to pump up to 120? I I might return this one and find out.


Yeah, get one that goes to 160 PSI. You may look at getting a morph pump. These are slightly bigger many small pumps, but have a "T" handle, hose, and place to put your foot. Many also have a pressure gauge. That way you can keep it on your bike (with a patch kit and/or tube) and repair/replace the tire on the go. But it still is easy enough to use like a floor pump. I have one I keep on my hybrid, but use to pump up my Allez. The pump goes to 160, and I have no trouble topping it off to 120


----------



## Icetech (Aug 13, 2012)

jdgang said:


> Going to pick up my Secteur Comp (105) this week. If you are going to get it I would do it soon, I got a 52cm and there where only 20 left in the country in that size. If you want a comparable model for 2013 its disk brake only and its a more money.



Mmmmmm disc... can't wait to get my next bike so i have it.. it won't be for about 10 years.. but still..


----------

